# This has gone viral



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

According to certain magazines Yuja Wang's version of Mozart's Turkish March has gone viral. Love this and I think Wolfie's shade would be smiling!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> What is happening here??? This is crazy and I LOVE IT﻿


Someone left this as comment.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I posted it in another thread some days ago - reactions here were mixed.


----------



## Lyricus (Dec 11, 2015)

I hadn't see this particular video, but I've seen others essentially the same. Technique aside, I do not think she added anything worthwhile to the piece. If I wanted to see crazy hands, I'd just watch someone play the third movement of Moonlight or Flight of the Bumblebee or something, but the additions here just don't do it for me.

Edit: Just to be sure, I'm not deriding either her or her incredible talent at all!


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Lyricus said:


> I hadn't see this particular video, but I've seen others essentially the same. Technique aside, I do not think she added anything worthwhile to the piece. If I wanted to see crazy hands, I'd just watch someone play the third movement of Moonlight or Flight of the Bumblebee or something, but the additions here just don't do it for me.
> 
> Edit: Just to be sure, I'm not deriding either her or her incredible talent at all!


I'm not sure the thing is really meant to add something meaningful. I think she is just having a bit of naughty fun.


----------



## sloth (Jul 12, 2013)

fortunately I didn't get that virus


----------



## Francis Poulenc (Nov 6, 2016)

The video has 1000 views. Not exactly what I would call viral.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

DavidA said:


> According to certain magazines Yuja Wang's version of Mozart's Turkish March has gone viral. Love this and I think Wolfie's shade would be smiling!


Says about 1300 views. Doesn't sound viral to me.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I found that to be an absolute fun encore.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

All technical....where is the emotions? Food for thought.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Maybe is good for encore.....not as a standalone piece.


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

Maybe just a small local infection


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

pcnog11 said:


> Maybe is good for encore.....not as a standalone piece.


It was played as an encore. Bit of fun! SMILE everyone! :lol:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

DavidA said:


> It was played as an encore. Bit of fun! SMILE everyone! :lol:


Just what I was going to post: I liked it - it was fun.


----------



## sloth (Jul 12, 2013)

It was unintentionally funny... It would have been funnier if she missed a few notes though


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

sloth said:


> It was *unintentionally funny.*.. It would have been funnier if she missed a few notes though


Ehhh???????????


----------



## sloth (Jul 12, 2013)

DavidA said:


> Ehhh???????????


to me at least :lol:


----------

